# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  A duhet ti besojmë rastësisë?!

## DI_ANA

Ne shume raste nje seri rastesish turbulluese na bejne qe te shohim jeten ne nje kendveshtrim tjeter,duke na bere shpeshhere te afte dhe bindes per te modifikuar,ndryshuar rrjedhen e jetes sone.....Hyrja ne nje bote qe hapet mbi tokat e mundura te Irracionelit...
"Rastesia i ben mire gjerat","E njoha rastesisht","Ishte nje rastesi e thjeshte",e shume fraza te tjera qe themi si per te siguruar veten ose justifikuar ate te tjetri.
Sikur te jemi te detyruar qe te japim shpjegim per gjithcka!
Ne nje shoqeri te zhvilluar dhe karteziene, ne te cilen duhet te kemi kontrollin e jetes sone,rastesite na tregojne mosshikimin relativ ndaj fenomeneve natyrale dhe pasigurine qe shfaqet ne pamundesine per te parashikuar gjerat...Dmth eshte shpesh e shoqeruar me rrezikun dhe aventuren.
Duke nenvizuar te ashtuquajturen "injoranca jone",rastesia ushqen ndjenjat tona te pasigurise dhe shqetesimit.Po ky lloj vizioni ka limitet e tij...
Perse te mos kemi psh nje lloj rastesie qe do te na bente te ndryshonim boten?
Rastesia perzihet me gjithcka ne menyren me banale dhe me te thjeshte,nga nje njohje casti,deri te ajo me seriozja....duke mbaruar si nje molle e rene mbi koken e Newton i cili i mesoj te njihte ligjet e forces e peshes mbi gravitetin.
Me duket i cuditshem fakti qe si eshte e mundur qe ky lloj fenomeni i ashtuquajtur "synchronistique" arrin te komunikoje me subjektivin ne afektiv!!
Pra skemi cte bejme tjeter po te leme keto shenja qe na hyjne ne jeten tone ashtu si pa u ndjere..
Nuk eshte nevoja te jemi "Wonder Woman",per te kuptuar keto lloj shenjash.
Na mjafton te leme hapur deren e zemres....


I besoni rastesise,koencidences?
Cili eshte mendimi juaj?

respekte

----------


## Apollyon

> I besoni rastesise,koencidences?
> Cili eshte mendimi juaj?


I besoj edhe jam i mendimit se gjithcka ndodh per nje arsye, ndaj nese ka rastesi ne dicka, atehere mendoj se ka ndodhur per nje arsye.. edhe i besoj rastesise.

----------


## [Perla]

Edhe i besoj edhe jo.
Por jam dakort qe kur gjerat ndodhin ne menyre te rastesishme jane me mire sesa kur paramendohen... 100% e sigurte.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Temës ju bashkangjit edhe një sondazh, mund të votoni. 

Diskutime të këndshme në vazhdim!

----------


## RaPSouL

Po i besoj pasi edhe ajo eshte pjese e jetes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

Une i besoj verberisht rastesise, ose me mire te them koinçidencave.
Ne fakt momentet me vendimtare dhe te bukura te jetes sime kane ndodhur rastesisht.
E ke shpjeguar bukur DI_ANA, po une nuk e kuptova qe nuk e kuptova kete 
"Me duket i cuditshem fakti qe si eshte e mundur qe ky lloj fenomeni i ashtuquajtur *"synchronistique" arrin te komunikoje me subjektivin ne afektiv*!!"  :buzeqeshje: 
po duke pare "sinkronistike" dhe afektiv, ashtu si e interpetoj une, me korrigjo nese po e kuptoj keq, e ke fjalen kur dy njerez qe duhen, bejne ose thone, ose ndihen njesoj, ne momente te caktuara, sikur te ishin te sinkronizuar, sikur te ishin nje person i vetem.

Mbase keto "rastesi" jane ne te vertete aktualizimi i ndonje plani hyjnor, sepse jo pak here keto "rastesi" ndodhin atehere kur duhet. Sikur engjelli jone mbrojtes te bente te mundur kete gje.
Rastesi eshte dhe dashuria. Ndodh pa pritur, pa pandehur, atje ku s'ta pret mendja, ne dukje pa arsye. 
Po une besoj se nja arsye ka gjithmone. Thjesht truri jone eshte i paafte ti kuptoje, por zemra eshte e specializuar ne fenomene te tilla.
Sa here ndodh qe truri thote "jo mer bab, çe thu re ti, rri mer lal rehat", kurse zemra krenare qe ka kontrollin me nje qetesi dhe force qe buron nga subkoshienca te thote "shko , bej si te them une, ma degjo llafin se ka ca gjera qe nuk i dini ju".

Rastesia eshte me teper nje rrjedhoje e mosnjohjes te se ardhmes.
E ç'kuptim do kishte jeta po te dinim ç'do hap qe ndermarrim ne jete?
Kjo "pasiguri" e se ardhmes eshte burimi i shpreses njerezore, ne themi "do behet me mire", sepse e dime qe jeta na rezervon surpriza, te kendshme apo te pakendshme, po e rendesishme eshte qe shpresa per nje kthese thelbesore nuk vdes kurre.

Rastesia, nuk e kisha menduar ndonjere se sa e rendesishme eshte ne jeten njerezore.

----------


## Zombi

> Une i besoj verberisht rastesise, ose me mire te them koinçidencave.


Koinçidence ne fakt eshte fjale e huaj coincidence- rastesi  :buzeqeshje: 

Besoj ne rastesite por nuk di te jap nje shpjegim timin. 

Rasteshisht ndodhem ne kete forum, rastesisht shkruaj ne kete teme apo ka nje arsye?!

 Rasti eshte mbreti i botes!

----------


## land

Rastesia eshte nje fakt irrilevant qe nuk godet as minimalisht vemendjen tone,por ndikon ne menyre domethenese ne jeten e personave,aq sa degjohet te thuhet fat i keq nese ngjarja eshte negative dhe fat i mire nese ngjarja eshte pozitive.
Vezhgohet qe fakti i rastesishem ose aksidental mund te prodhoje efekte qe jane te kompletuar nga aksione vullnetare qe dhe keto per veten e tyre gjenerojne fakte rastesore dhe keshtu me radhe ne permbushjen e ngjarjeve te paparashikushme a priori.(disa thone qe profetet parashikojne bla bla bla)

----------


## DI_ANA

> E ke shpjeguar bukur DI_ANA, po une nuk e kuptova qe nuk e kuptova kete 
> "Me duket i cuditshem fakti qe si eshte e mundur qe ky lloj fenomeni i ashtuquajtur *"synchronistique" arrin te komunikoje me subjektivin ne afektiv*!!" 
> po duke pare "sinkronistike" dhe afektiv, ashtu si e interpetoj une, me korrigjo nese po e kuptoj keq, e ke fjalen kur dy njerez qe duhen, bejne ose thone, ose ndihen njesoj, ne momente te caktuara, sikur te ishin te sinkronizuar, sikur te ishin nje person i vetem.
> .


Pikerisht kete doja te thoja...e ke shpjeguar shume qarte.
KJo eshte cuditshmeria e te qenit dhe te menduarit nga dy ne nje te vetem!

respekte

----------


## DI_ANA

> Rasti eshte mbreti i botes!


Kam lexuar diku ne nje  liber qe spo me kujtohet ku autori thoshte...
"Te vetmet gjera te cilat jane te sigurta dhe te pashmangshme ne kete bote jane rastesite"!

----------


## xfiles

> Pikerisht kete doja te thoja...e ke shpjeguar shume qarte.
> KJo eshte cuditshmeria e te qenit dhe te menduarit nga dy ne nje te vetem!
> 
> respekte


kot nuk thone, burre e grua, mish e thua. :buzeqeshje: 
Fundja qellimi i dashurise eshte te bashkoje jo vetem trupat, por edhe zemrat.

kuptohet qe edhe kur nuk shkruaj respekte , e nenkuptoj me siguri  :buzeqeshje: 
respekte.

----------


## trysil

Si t' i shmangesh rastësisë!!!
A është e mundur që t' i shmangesh plotësisht?!
A nuk kemi ardhur rastësish në këtë BOTË; ndonëse vetëm më vonë e kuptuam se kemi një mision. Ne vazhdimisht mundohemi t' i programojmë gjërat me përpikmëri, megjithatë ndërhyn rastësia. Na prish punë ose na ndreq, nuk është çështja këtu; çështja është se si ndërhyrjet e saj nuk i shohim asnjëherë. Megjithatë, edhe rastësia ndonjëherë na vjen si një lloj parandjenje, si një ndërhyrje për t' na i rregulluar gjërat ose për t' na i prishur.
Kjo parandjenjë, natyrisht shumë e pashpjegueshme, të ngjan në shikimin që shpërthen Kohët dhe Botrat dhe gjithsesi takohet me mjegullën e së tejbotshmes dhe të së tejjetshmes.
Dikush do të thoshte ç' bestytni. Jo, nuk është çështje e bestytnisë. Rastësia jeton diku pranë nesh, mund të jetë edhe shumë larg, megjithatë, shfaqet papritur si mendimi ideja...
A nuk është rasti mbret i botës?!
Rastësia është një ndër shumë e shumë gjërat e pashpjegueshme të jetës sonë. Në jetën e përditshme e përdorim fjalën FAT për një të keqe që e kaluam me pak ose pa pasoja; më e drejtë do të ishte të themi RASTËSI se FAT
Fati mund të parashikohet, mund të punohet për FATIN, ndërkaq RASTËSIA është ajo e panjohura që shfaqet pareshtur në jetën tonë...

----------


## EDUARDI

* Po I Besoj Rastesise Ne Te Shumten E Rasteve ...*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Si t' i shmangesh rastësisë!!!
> A është e mundur që t' i shmangesh plotësisht?!
> A nuk kemi ardhur rastësish në këtë BOTË; ndonëse vetëm më vonë e kuptuam se kemi një mision.
> 
> A nuk është rasti mbret i botës?!
> Rastësia është një ndër shumë e shumë gjërat e pashpjegueshme të jetës sonë. Në jetën e përditshme e përdorim fjalën FAT për një të keqe që e kaluam me pak ose pa pasoja; më e drejtë do të ishte të themi RASTËSI se FAT
> Fati mund të parashikohet, mund të punohet për FATIN, ndërkaq RASTËSIA është ajo e panjohura që shfaqet pareshtur në jetën tonë...


Interesante keto qe thua.
Personalisht mendoj qe dhe fatin vete nuk e kemi te mundur ta parashikojme!
Rastesisht ne kete bote se besoj te kemi ardhur,ndoshta te gjithe vijme ne jete me nje detyre dhe qellim te caktuar,dicka qe do te ngelet gjithmone nje enigme e pashpjeguar!
Rastesia eshte kjo e panjohur qe sic thashe ne fillim mund te kete anet e saj pozitive dhe negative.
Dhe sigurisht te gjithe kemi enderruar per rastesite pozitive,qe te na ndodhin,pasi ne vetvete jemi te bindur qe jane te nevojshme dhe qe pa to jeta do humbiste enigmen e saj.

----------


## Clauss

natyrisht qe i besojme rastesise. po si besuam rastesise kujt do ti besojme? vetes tone?
luck be a weirdo. qe kendojne dhe fila brazillia

----------


## augusta b

rastesise i besojme,por a duhet t'ia leme te gjitha ne dore asaj?

----------


## land

> Rastesia eshte nje fakt irrilevant qe nuk godet as minimalisht vemendjen tone,por ndikon ne menyre domethenese ne jeten e personave,aq sa degjohet te thuhet fat i keq nese ngjarja eshte negative dhe fat i mire nese ngjarja eshte pozitive.
> Vezhgohet qe fakti i rastesishem ose aksidental mund te prodhoje efekte qe jane te kompletuar nga aksione vullnetare qe dhe keto per veten e tyre gjenerojne fakte rastesore dhe keshtu me radhe ne permbushjen e ngjarjeve te paparashikushme a priori.(disa thone qe profetet parashikojne bla bla bla)


Augusta lexoje me kujdes kete postim timin dhe ke pergjigjen :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jesu

Jam e mendimit se rastesia nuk ekziston. Eshte enstikti jone qe na cone drejt ''te pa priturave ose rastesi'' si e quani ju ne kete rast.

----------


## augusta b

> Jam e mendimit se rastesia nuk ekziston. Eshte estikti jone qe na cone drejt ''te pa priturave ose rastesi'' si e quani ju ne kete rast.


po te papriturat eshte e ardhmja.nuk besoj se ka ndonje ndryshim.cdo gje qe na pret,eshte rastesi.sipas rastit,veprojme dhe jetojme?

----------


## augusta b

> Augusta lexoje me kujdes kete postim timin dhe ke pergjigjen


po.ne rregull.lexo dhe ti timen pak me poshte.

----------

